# SR swap, 240sx, just a few questions, dont flame...



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay guys, I am new, this is my first post. I will introduce myself a little. I have a 04 Yamaha R6, 1990 Honda CRX, and a 1990 240sx. I have played with Hondas for the last 4 years or so, numerous swaps, everything from DOHC ZC to CRVTEC, DPFI to MPFI, I have done pretty much anything possible to a Honda motor(except a turbo setup...) and basically just wanted to try something new. I am not too familiar with the Nissan swaps, but I did just buy a 1990 240sx, lightly modded. Eibach springs, AGX shocks, 17' wheels, muffler(not full exhaust), test pipe, and a 255 lph fuel pump. He was ready to go sr20, and thats what I want to do...

I just have a few questions, I am sure they have been asked before, but I just like asking myself, to get the questions that I ask answered, so I dont have to search too much...

What is the difference in the s13 and s14 motor? Is it worth the extra money to spend or no? 

What wiring modifications will be needed to swap either of these motors into the 90 240sx? What wiring harness will I need, or will the stock one work fine? 

Stock mounts will work, correct?

If there is anything else that you might want to add that I should know, just let me know. Thanks in advance, :cheers:


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

YamaHonda240sx said:


> Okay guys, I am new, this is my first post. I will introduce myself a little. I have a 04 Yamaha R6, 1990 Honda CRX, and a 1990 240sx. I have played with Hondas for the last 4 years or so, numerous swaps, everything from DOHC ZC to CRVTEC, DPFI to MPFI, I have done pretty much anything possible to a Honda motor(except a turbo setup...) and basically just wanted to try something new. I am not too familiar with the Nissan swaps, but I did just buy a 1990 240sx, lightly modded. Eibach springs, AGX shocks, 17' wheels, muffler(not full exhaust), test pipe, and a 255 lph fuel pump. He was ready to go sr20, and thats what I want to do...
> 
> I just have a few questions, I am sure they have been asked before, but I just like asking myself, to get the questions that I ask answered, so I dont have to search too much...
> 
> ...


The 89-90 240sx will need some PS mods. And the tach/ speedo on the 89-90 might need to be replaced with the 91-94 . You might find info on these at www.heavythrottle.com in the SR install faq section

-Both the SR and KA mounts will work.

Take a look at the wiring sections from these sites they will help you way better than I could.  
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january03/240sx/ (project 240sr)
http://jdmprahjekt.ninjaproductionz.com


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

You say that you might have to replace the speedo and tach, what does that mean? Have to replace the instrument panel or just rewire or what? Just wondering, havnt ever heard of this.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> I just have a few questions, I am sure they have been asked before, but I just like asking myself, to get the questions that I ask answered, so I dont have to search too much...


lazy.



> What is the difference in the s13 and s14 motor? Is it worth the extra money to spend or no?


more hp differant color (sometimes) VVT. sure.



> If there is anything else that you might want to add that I should know, just let me know. Thanks in advance,


i own this forum.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

YamaHonda240sx said:


> You say that you might have to replace the speedo and tach, what does that mean? Have to replace the instrument panel or just rewire or what? Just wondering, havnt ever heard of this.


www.phase2motortrend.com could help you on this check out the wiring service and youll see that youll need to swap to a jdm or a 91-94 spedo/tach
I suggest that you email them because I dont know much about this swap.im just telling you what I seen


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay, I am getting a little more understanding. I didnt know youw ould have to swap the gauges to 91-94 or what not. Anyone have anything else that I should know...

So basically, wiring, speedo/tach, power steering line, other than that its a direct swap?


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Got a few more questions. I was thinking what about a ka24de turbo? Just buy the turbo kit, and a dual cam ka, what is required to do this? The KA runs off a distributor and coil, rather than coil packs like the sr, right? Or am I wrong? Also, what transmissions interchange wtih the Ka? All nissan transmissions mount up, like will an SR tranny bolt up? Or how about like a S15 tranny, I know its a 6 speed, but do they bolt up to the Ka? Just a few questions. I am a newbie to this stuff, so... lol 

What wiring modications is needed, the same as an SR or is it less? I have a 90 so its got the single cam. 

I basically came to the conclusion since I have been told the KA runs with turbo very good, holds a lot of power, like an SR does, and some people tell me they like the Ka better. Parts are a lot easier to find for a KA. Anyway any input is appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

YamaHonda240sx said:


> Got a few more questions. I was thinking what about a ka24de turbo? Just buy the turbo kit, and a dual cam ka, what is required to do this? The KA runs off a distributor and coil, rather than coil packs like the sr, right? Or am I wrong? Also, what transmissions interchange wtih the Ka? All nissan transmissions mount up, like will an SR tranny bolt up? Or how about like a S15 tranny, I know its a 6 speed, but do they bolt up to the Ka? Just a few questions. I am a newbie to this stuff, so... lol
> 
> What wiring modications is needed, the same as an SR or is it less? I have a 90 so its got the single cam.
> 
> I basically came to the conclusion since I have been told the KA runs with turbo very good, holds a lot of power, like an SR does, and some people tell me they like the Ka better. Parts are a lot easier to find for a KA. Anyway any input is appreciated! Thanks in advance.



The SR is distributorless ignition, the KA has distributor, plug wires.. etc. There are kits available, but if you venture out you may find that putting together your own turbo kit can be slightly cheaper. There are many options out there. Like buying an old turbo and rebuilding it and saving a couple hundred in the process. Learn how to read compressor maps to help match the turbo to whichever motor you choose in the end. For the S15 swap you'll need the engine, motor, trans, driveshaft, and rear differential. Or so I hear. I've never dealt with one personally so I won't confirm it. There are lots of options available for the SOHC KA motor as well so look into that if you have a good working one. Before starting any turbo project like that though you should upgrade the head gasket as that is the first thing to go. There are plenty of pro's and con's to each swap involving availability, price, etc etc. That is the basics of it all.. Please do a search in the future... And welcome to the forum. Oh yeah.. Suzuki owns Yamaha  I ride a gixxer 750  However.. I <3 the CRX. Your in good company. 












drift240sxdrag said:


> i own this forum.


Correction. I _now_ OWN this forum. Mod powers say so


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

What is needed as far as wiring the dual cam part? What ECU is best to run wtih the DOHC Ka? Is the SR trannies compatible with teh KA motors?


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

YamaHonda240sx said:


> What is needed as far as wiring the dual cam part? What ECU is best to run wtih the DOHC Ka? Is the SR trannies compatible with teh KA motors?


Talk about bad luck, lol, just went otuside to park my car and put the windows up, and i put the driver window up and it slammed down, I took the door panel off, I think the cable is twisted in the regulator. I am too tired and frusterated to mess with ti now. Just venting a little, back on swap subject! lol


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 he does own this forum!


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

Opium has a good point about the differences in all the swaps but maybe you should SEARCH THE FORUM so we wouldnt have to awnser people like you everyday. all of the info is right there. doin a swap on a 89-90 is gonna cost more because of these parts that you need to interchange, trust me i know


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

YamaHonda240sx said:


> What is needed as far as wiring the dual cam part? What ECU is best to run wtih the DOHC Ka? Is the SR trannies compatible with teh KA motors?


To wire up the KA24DE, you will need its engine wiring harness, ecu, and gauge cluster from a 91-94 240...as far as ecu's go, any will werk, although i here the 91 is the best stock ecu(for even more, my freind is running a 91 auto ecu in his 93 5spd...no rev/speed limiter!!)...also, a good cam swap(if you dont have a 91 engine) would be to put the intake cam on the exhaust and a 91 intake cam for the intake...


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> To wire up the KA24DE, you will need its engine wiring harness, ecu, and gauge cluster from a 91-94 240...as far as ecu's go, any will werk, although i here the 91 is the best stock ecu(for even more, my freind is running a 91 auto ecu in his 93 5spd...no rev/speed limiter!!)...also, a good cam swap(if you dont have a 91 engine) would be to put the intake cam on the exhaust and a 91 intake cam for the intake...



Okay so...
I will need just the under hood wiring harness, or the complete harness that goes into the car? 
What if I keep the gauge cluster that is in my car and buy an external tach, will that work fine? Like will my speedo, temp, and all the other guages work? 
And any ECU will work, would a SR ecu work on the Ka? The only difference is individual coils, and that would make me say no that it would not work.
And last question.. Trannies, SR and KA bolt up to each other? Ka24 and a S13 trans?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ka24= s13 tranny.
sr20=s13 tranny.
ca18= s13 tranny.

all 3 of those engines came in the s13 so they are all "s13 trannies" but i dont believe they just bolt up to each other.not sure...maybe with some modifications....


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Kelso said:


> ka24= s13 tranny.
> sr20=s13 tranny.
> ca18= s13 tranny.
> 
> all 3 of those engines came in the s13 so they are all "s13 trannies" but i dont believe they just bolt up to each other.not sure...maybe with some modifications....


Okay, well than another question is.. The gearing the same in each tranny? Is the 90 ka24 tranny the same as the sr20 tranny? Gearing differences? I am pretty sure there are since one runs stock turbo and the other dont, so they may have longer gears, maybe? I dont know. 

And everyone keeps saying search, well just because there is a search dont mean you can find the information with the exact question you asked. This is a thread that I made to find some information and questions that I have, and can possibly help someone in the future. I plan on doing a swap in the near future, and am gonna have questions, so rather than keep making new posts regarding questions I have, I will just keep posting in this thread.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Turbo gearboxes have a taller 5th gear than NA. Many Turbo owners source NA gearboxes though as they have been put under less strain in their lives and are generally in better condition.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the SR/KA/CA trannies wont bolt up with eachother...but mayb if you got an adapter plate they might...who knows...also, you cant use different ecu's...sr wont werk with anything else except an sr(unless your Jim Wolf and can amke it run a honda engine...)


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> the SR/KA/CA trannies wont bolt up with eachother...but mayb if you got an adapter plate they might...who knows...also, you cant use different ecu's...sr wont werk with anything else except an sr(unless your Jim Wolf and can amke it run a honda engine...)


So with my Ka24e tranny, I would be okay bolting up a ka24de? They the same trannies? The E and DE? 

I figured teh SR ECU wouldnt work with the KA, mainly cause of the distributorless ignition..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the KA24E and DE trannies can interchange, as they have basiccally the same block...


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> the KA24E and DE trannies can interchange, as they have basiccally the same block...


You know any technical websites that have the gear ratios on it, like for each tranny? I want to do everything right the first time, lol, my CRX wasnt done right. I am sorry for askign questions, but I dont want to have to pull the tranny cause I dont like the way it pulls when I get another, etc, you know... Anyway thanks guys for the help.


----------

